# Bitte um Hilfe bei der Verlegung von Teichmatten



## Sylke (5. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe Teichbesitzer 

Mein Name ist Sylke und ich bin Teichneuling. Eigentlich hätte ich ja keinen Teich gebraucht, aber im Bekanntenkreis sind ein paar __ Molche in einen Swimmingpool eingezogen und ich bekam Mitleid. Also habe ich schnell ein Miniteichloch mit 200 l angelegt, aber schnell gemerkt, dass ich zum Teichliebhaber mutiere und kurz darauf einen mit 2000 l angelegt. 

Nun komme ich zum eigentlichen Problem. Mit gefällt die hässliche PVC-Folie nicht, die oben rauslugt. Außerdem würde das die Folie eh nicht dauerhaft mitmachen und so habe ich mir heute bepflanzbare Teichmatten geholt (die grünen aus unverrottbaren Fasern). 
Ich weiß, dass ich nun irgendwie eine Rinne graben muss wegen des Kapillareffekts. Ab nun hört mein Wissen aber auch schon auf. 
Muss diese Rinne auch exakt auf Wasserwaage liegen oder ziehen sich die Teichmatten nur soviel Wasser, damit sie feucht sind? Oder leiten sie das Wasser sogar so weit raus, dass wenn die Rinne nicht auf Wasserwaage wäre, mir der Teich an der tiefsten Stelle der Rinne extrem ausläuft? Ich hoffe, dass ihr versteht, wie ich das meine. 
Oder kann ich auch ganz einfach, anstatt einer Rinne zu graben, Pflastersteine um den Teich legen und die Folie einfach daran "hochschlagen"? 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Doc (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe bei der Verlegung von Teichmatten*

Hi, wenn Du einen Graben haben möchtest, der von den Matten mit Wasser versorgt werden soll, mach es wie auf dem Bild: 

Wenn Du die Matten nur nach außen legst, werden diese Dir den Teich leer saugen.


----------



## Sylke (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe bei der Verlegung von Teichmatten*

Hallo Doc,

danke schon mal für deine Antwort. 

Ich muss den Graben nicht wirklich bewässert haben. Mir geht es eher darum, dass mir trotz den Teichmatten kein Wasser verloren geht. Mein Graben müsste auch deutlich kleiner ausfallen, wie auf deinem Link, da so viel Folie gar nicht mehr übrig ist am Rand. Ich schätze, dass ich etwa noch 40 cm Folie über den Teichrand liegen habe. 

Ist es also keine gute Idee, dass ich ca. 20 cm vom Teichrand entfernt diese Pflastersteine verlege und die Teichfolie innen hochschlage? Muss diese gegrabene Rinne zwangsläufig sein? Und wie ist das mit der Rinne? Muss die überall exakt gleich hoch sein, sprich auf Wasserwaage liegen oder ist das da egal? Wie gesagt...ich will das nicht mit Wasser volllaufen lassen, sondern es soll nur schön ausschauen und eben kein Wasser verlieren. Dachte an __ Moos zur Bepflanzung der Teichmatten.


----------



## andreas w. (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe bei der Verlegung von Teichmatten*

HI, dann mach doch da, wo auf dem Foto die Rinne rundum ist, einfach rundum ein "Pflanzenbeet". Evtl die Pflanzen in ein Kieselbett setzen? Musst halt schauen, daß die Pflanzen dauerhaft nasse Füße haben dürfen, dann kannste die Teichmatte sogar zur Bewässerung und Verankerung für die Pflanzen nehmen.
Auf keinen Fall sollte die Matte kontakt zum Bereich ausserhalb des Teiches bekommen, sonst wir der Teich dauerhaft leergesaugt. So ein Rand lässt sich aber auch gestalten, z.B. mit großen Kieselsteinen oder bruchrauhen Steinen aus einem Steinbruch, oder Holz, oder oder oder. Auch hier ist der Fantasie keine Grenze gesetzt.
Auf jeden Fall solltest Du im Hinterkopf behalten, daß Dein Teich - bei allem Respekt, von der Größe her nicht allzuviel zulässt. Aber nichts desto trotz - auch in der Dimension kannste richtig viel machen. Halt eben die Fantasie .....


----------



## Sylke (5. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe bei der Verlegung von Teichmatten*

Danke Andreas.  Ich habe jetzt fast 6 Stunden noch am Teich und der Sperre geschuftet und bin völlig im Eimer. :shock Pflastersteine habe ich nun hingeschleppt und quasi damit und der Teichfolie einen Rand gebaut. Dann habe ich die Teichmatten verlegt, so dass sie keinen Kontak mit Erde haben. Unter dem Wasser habe ich die Matten verklebt, damit sie keinen Auftrieb haben. Das hat erstaunlich gut mit dem speziellen Kleber geklappt.  An manchen Stellen hatte ich sogar so viel Folie übrig, dass ich dort ein kleines Sumpfgebiet anlegen konnte und dort ist auch schon Flüssigkeit reingezogen.

Seit etwa 4 Tagen "impfe" ich den neuen Teich auch schon mit dem Wasser aus dem alten Wasserloch, wo es meinen Molchen bisher gut gefallen hat. So gut, dass sie sich sogar für Nachwuchs entschieden haben. Viele kleine Babymolche.  Dass ich mit dem 2000-l-Teich auch hier eher zu den Kleinteichbesitzern zähle, habe ich auch schon bemerkt. Aber da ich es kein Fischteich in dem Sinne wird, passt das.  Klar, größer wäre schöner gewesen, aber schon der Aushub von dem Teich hat mich fast an den Rande des Wahnsinns getrieben, was mit der unschönen Geschichte unseres Grundstücks zu tun hat. Früher, stand auf unserem Grundstück eine Reichs-Sporthalle, welche im Krieg niedergebombt wurde und man stößt beim Graben nach etwa 30 cm Erdreich nur noch auf Schutt dieser Halle. Manche dieser Schuttbrocken wogen 30 kg.

Wenn ich die Tage Zeit habe, knipse ich mal ein Foto von meinem Teich. :smoki


----------



## misudapi (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe bei der Verlegung von Teichmatten*

Hallo Sylke,
das ganze Spielchen was du gemacht hast ,hab ich vor 8 Wochen gemacht. Älter ist mein Teich auch nicht. Freu dich schon mal auf den Muskelkater. Mein Teichrand ist etwas höher als der Boden, die Ufermaten habe ich nur oben an Rand mit den Kleber festgemacht und zwar so das diese 1 cm hochsteht. So läuft das Wasser nur zum Teich hin wieder ab. Hab es ausprobiert. Es funktioniert.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Sylke (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe bei der Verlegung von Teichmatten*

Danke Susanne, ich merke heute noch jeden Knochen.  Deshalb habe ich auch heute pausiert. Nur 2 Pflanzen habe ich schon mal in die Ufertaschen reingesetzt. 

Sind deine Ufermatten schon begrünt/bewachsen? Ist in deinen Teich schon was eingezogen? Wenn ja, was?


----------



## misudapi (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe bei der Verlegung von Teichmatten*

Hallo Sylke,
Samen für den Teichrand habe ich gesätt. Aber von wachsen merke ich diese Jahr bei allen Pflanze nicht viel.Das wird wohl noch ein bischen dauern. Aber die Bachungen und normaler Maurizius haften schon an Rand.
Selbst eingesetzt habe ich Red Fire Garnellen und Wasserflöhe. Diese vermehren sich fleisig. Drei Sorten __ Kleinlibellen haben bei mir Eier gelegt und sind geschlüpft. Drei oder vier verschiedene __ Käfer, so Art Unterwasser- Gottesanbetterin, und Wasserasseln. Frag mich jetzt aber nicht wo die herkommen oder wie die Tiere wirklich heißen. Es ist einfach nur schön das alles zu beobachten. 
Gruß Susanne


----------



## misudapi (6. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe bei der Verlegung von Teichmatten*

Ach Sylke ,
was wirklich gut von alleine wächst sind die Fadenalgen. Die sind nur an den Ufermatten


----------



## Sylke (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe bei der Verlegung von Teichmatten*

Na super.  Dabei erhofft man sich doch anderes Grünzeug, oder? Fadenalgen in kleinen Mengen sind wohl kein Problem. Aber wenn ich das richtig verstehe, wird es bei großen Mengen schlecht. Liege ich da richtig? Noch gehöre ich ja in das Land der ahnungslosen Teichbesitzer. 

Zu den Garnelen......sind die winterfest und kann man die problemlos im Teich halten? Bisher wohnen bei mir halt nur __ Molche, verschieden Wasserschneckenarten und Wasserflöhe. Aber ich interessiere mich auch für andere Tierchen, zu denen mein kleiner 2000-l-Teich passt und die den Winter da überstehen.Und wie hast du deinen Filter garnelensicher gemacht? Kann man so was nachträglich?


----------



## misudapi (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe bei der Verlegung von Teichmatten*

Hallo Sylke,
also, bei der Geschichte mit den Fadenalgen bin ich auch noch nicht dahinter gekommen. Solange sie wachsen produzieren sie O2, oder auch nicht.?. Wenn diese Absterben ist es aber ganz schlecht für den Teich. Gerade bei so kleinen Teichen, wie wir zwei sie haben, passiert bestimmt schneller was, z.B. O2 -Mangel . Zudem umwachsen die Algen die anderen Pflanzen, das ist echt doof.
Dafür haften die Algen bei mir an den Ufermatten, sprich am Rand, so das ich diese gut raushohlen kann. 
Das ist zumindes in einem gut, weil ich dadurch die überschüssigen Nährstoffe rausbekomme.
Die Garnellen sind nicht für deinen Teich geeignet. Du hast __ Molche darin, die freuen sich bestimmt über das teure Lebenfutter.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Sylke (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe bei der Verlegung von Teichmatten*

Meinst du echt, dass meine __ Molche die Garnelen fressen? :shock Ich bin mir nicht sicher, dass ausgewachsene Garnelen in ein Molchmaul passen. Die Kinder aber bestimmt.  Hast du denn Modifikationen am Filter vorgenommen, damit der garnelensicher ist? 

Meine Freundin war gestern zu Besuch und hat mir eine nette Portion ihrer Teichsuppe mitgebracht mit viel Grünzeug.  Eine riesige Libellenlarve war auch im Eimer.....voll der Brummer. :shock

So sieht er aktuell aus.


----------



## Sylke (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe bei der Verlegung von Teichmatten*

Ich habe eben mal in meinen Filter geschaut und ein Molchbaby gefunden. Als Sofortmaßnahme habe ich jetzt mal Fliegengitter um das Ansaugdingens gemacht. 

Außerdem dachte ich vorhin kurzfristig an Sinnestäuschung, aber er war real. Ein minikleiner Frosch oder eine minikleine Kröte ist im Matsch am Teich gehüpft.  Das Dingelchen war so klein, dass ich es zuerst für eine Springspinne gehalten habe.


----------



## misudapi (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe bei der Verlegung von Teichmatten*

Hallo Sylke ,
mein Garnellen sind Red Fire Garnellen, dazu google du am bessten selber. Habe aber gelesen das mehrere Garnellenbesitzer durch zufall festgestellt haben, das diese Sorte nicht so empfindlich ist. Ich habe mich vorher erst mal gründlich informiert, Lebensweise usw. Entscheiden, nach der Wissenanhäufung, muß du dann selber, ob du sie einsetzt. Raten dazu würde ich nicht, wegen den Molchen und Fröschlein.:hai

Eine richtige Pumpe habe ich nicht. Habe dort kein Strom. Eine Solar-Springpumpe sorgt für etwas geplätscher.
Diese steckt in einen Blumentopf für Unterwassepflanzen. Habe dort einen blichdichten Nylonstrumpf drübergezogen. Das Wasser kann genug nachströmen und die KleinTiere bleiben drausen.

Der schnelle Einzug von Molch und Fröschlein hat schon was, find ich cool.
Deswegen machen wir uns ja auch die ganze Arbeit.
Gruß Susanne


----------



## Sylke (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe bei der Verlegung von Teichmatten*

Danke 

Tante Google frage ich schon den ganzen Tag zu Teich, Garnelen und Co. Wahnsinn, wie verrückt man mit seinem Teich ist, zumal ich bisher nur Kumpels mit Pelz hier wohnen habe. Ich hätte nie gedacht, dass mich ein Teich so faszinieren könnte. 

Habe eben in einem Beitrag über die Lebewesen am Teich ein Bild von meinem Fröschlein / Krötlein eingestellt. Ich will ja wissen, wer sich hier so rumtreibt. 

Liebe Grüße


----------

